# Second extreme power



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Colnago Extreme Power TWBK 52size
Campagnolo Chorus 11s
Fulcrum Racing Zero
Fizik K:1 Saddle
Deda zero100 
3T Doric Team
Look Keo Max

:thumbsup: 
Love it.

My first one
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162791


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

SWEET. Love the look of the bike, still very close to the EPS. I'm going EPQ with campy and deda myself - still waiting . . . .


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

let me ask you something, ( from one with too many Colnagos to another ... maybe fabsroman can give us counsel too )

Why, you that already have a gorgeous Extreme Power on ST02/SR/Hyperons, would want to buy another Extreme Power on a not that appealing paintscheme and a lower end build ?

the answer would probably to have a backup #2 bike, same model, I know..... 

but why not then get a C50 or a Extreme C instead ?

I have been watching some EP frames on Italy on my size ( one is 56 the other 52s ) both on TWBK and honestly this paintscheme doesn't attract me that much. Maybe it is gorgeous in the flesh and it doesn't show on the pictures, perhaps ?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> let me ask you something, ( from one with too many Colnagos to another ... maybe fabsroman can give us counsel too )
> 
> Why, you that already have a gorgeous Extreme Power on ST02/SR/Hyperons, would want to buy another Extreme Power on a not that appealing paintscheme and a lower end build ?
> 
> ...


I won't speak for him but I like the newer paint job better and it looks like a better fit too... *shrug*


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

*Well...*










What you can't see in most pics is that the black is actaully clear to the kevlar fiber, which matches nicely with Campy blings.

That said, IMO there will always be 2 groups or Nago owers, those who like the fruit salad and those don't so much.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> let me ask you something, ( from one with too many Colnagos to another ... maybe fabsroman can give us counsel too )
> 
> Why, you that already have a gorgeous Extreme Power on ST02/SR/Hyperons, would want to buy another Extreme Power on a not that appealing paintscheme and a lower end build ?
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing. Plus, I like the ST02 paint scheme a lot better than the one on the 2nd bike. Since getting my C50 in ST01, I haven't seen a paint scheme I like other than Saronni on the Master. Getting that after tax season. I have been watching e-bay for an Extreme C in WXIN in my size, but nothing.

Now, I will confess to having two Colnago frames of the same model, but they are the Arte and one remains unbuilt and in the box I received it in. I got it for $630 on ebay brand new because somebody bought the entire bike on closeout just for the components. Since I race the Arte, I figured it would be good to have another one in case I wrecked the one I am currently racing on. That is the only reason I can see for getting two of the same Colnago frames. However, because I am cheap, I cannot bring myself to race any of my carbon Colnagos. Then again, it might be because of my sentimental attachment to them.

Regardless, both of the OP's Colnagos are nice, but like I said, I prefer the ST02.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*hi again!*



fabsroman said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. Plus, I like the ST02 paint scheme a lot better than the one on the 2nd bike. Since getting my C50 in ST01, I haven't seen a paint scheme I like other than Saronni on the Master. Getting that after tax season. I have been watching e-bay for an Extreme C in WXIN in my size, but nothing.
> 
> Now, I will confess to having two Colnago frames of the same model, but they are the Arte and one remains unbuilt and in the box I received it in. I got it for $630 on ebay brand new because somebody bought the entire bike on closeout just for the components. Since I race the Arte, I figured it would be good to have another one in case I wrecked the one I am currently racing on. That is the only reason I can see for getting two of the same Colnago frames. However, because I am cheap, I cannot bring myself to race any of my carbon Colnagos. Then again, it might be because of my sentimental attachment to them.
> 
> Regardless, both of the OP's Colnagos are nice, but like I said, I prefer the ST02.


Good to see you again Fabrosman! It's been a while since I came by Colnago Forum. Is your PRZA OK? I happened to see you assembling another SLR01.How does it feel? I heard SLR has a comfortable ride. 

For some very unfortunate reasons, I had to sell my beautiful ST02 EP last year. Luckily, sales have become improved and I can afford to get another Colnago again. I took every possible means to find any Extreme-C or C50 which fits to me, but there was no 52size in stock. An ex-c in the used market failed to seduce my eyes. Meanwhile, mint* TWBK EP came on the market. I took the chance without hesitation. :thumbsup: 

As icsloppl pointed out above, TWBK exposes its bare carbon through the black parts, adding somewhat classy atmosphere. I'm deeply attach to its great looking, never regretted my choice for a second. Of course I badly want EPS or C59, but their 2011 paint job is not that impressive to me, So I decided to wait for other special paint PISTAPALACE will provides this year.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

donevan said:


> Good to see you again Fabrosman! It's been a while since I came by Colnago Forum. Is your PRZA OK? I happened to see you assembling another SLR01.How does it feel? I heard SLR has a comfortable ride.
> 
> For some very unfortunate reasons, I had to sell my beautiful ST02 EP last year. Luckily, sales have become improved and I can afford to get another Colnago again. I took every possible means to find any Extreme-C or C50 which fits to me, but there was no 52size in stock. An ex-c in the used market failed to seduce my eyes. Meanwhile, mint* TWBK EP came on the market. I took the chance without hesitation. :thumbsup:
> 
> As icsloppl pointed out above, TWBK exposes its bare carbon through the black parts, adding somewhat classy atmosphere. I'm deeply attach to its great looking, never regretted my choice for a second. Of course I badly want EPS or C59, but their 2011 paint job is not that impressive to me, So I decided to wait for other special paint PISTAPALACE will provides this year.


Sorry to hear that you had to sell the PR02.

You must have me confused with somebody else. I was working on a PR82 MXL last summer, but sent it back to the seller because of some issues. I've never owned a SLR01, much less two of them.

Don't hold your breath for another paint scheme from Pista Palace because it has severed ties with Colnago last I heard. Like you, I have not really been impressed with any of the paint schemes from Colnago over the past couple of years. Probably a good thing and a good excuse not to buy any more frames for a while. I am also a little disappointed with the new models that come out every year, just to make the old ones "obsolete" because of a minor change. EP, EPS, EPQ, C50, C59, and probably the C60 pretty soon.

Have a great time riding that EP in TWBK.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

matching handlebars on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-EPS-C40...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb3e8faca


is a 44cm though


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*my gosh*



fabsroman said:


> Sorry to hear that you had to sell the PR02.
> 
> You must have me confused with somebody else. I was working on a PR82 MXL last summer, but sent it back to the seller because of some issues. I've never owned a SLR01, much less two of them.
> 
> ...


My god! I confused fabros with Haydos, sorry for not recognizing you Fabrosman. Your nickname is quite familiar to me. I can recall your avid interest on Colnagos in this forum all the time :thumbsup: 

Thanks for info about Pista Palace. They seems to back up Derosa this year. I hoped Molteni EPS appear once again, but that might just be wishful thinking from now on.

I totally agree with your disappointment with the tangled line-up of colnago. I miss 07-08 paint-job, which were a lot classical than glittering models of these days.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> matching handlebars on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-EPS-C40...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb3e8faca
> 
> ...


Why did you have to show that????

Well, it's only money. :mad2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the matching handlebars are the next level of awesomeness

This is my one and only EP....

but I wouldn't be so opposed to the idea of buying a second one with traditional geometry/SR11/Boras


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Both great color schemes....*

I have been contemplating a new Colnago. I had a C-50 in EITA 54 sloping for several years and sold it last year. I like some of the EPS/EPQ colors schemes but never could pull the trigger. The C-59 colors are pathetically bad. Not sure about all the non-Italian ingredients....

So I decided to buy a NOS C-50, decided to go with a 57 traditional and had a choice of these same two color schemes, ST02 or TWBK. The ST02 was actually a couple hundred dollars more but I felt it was worth it. 

All Italian, Italian threaded BB and still way cheaper than the EPS/EPQ/C-59.

Having 2 EP's in your stable is absolutely splendid in my mind. Ride on.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mriddle said:


> I have been contemplating a new Colnago. I had a C-50 in EITA 54 sloping for several years and sold it last year. I like some of the EPS/EPQ colors schemes but never could pull the trigger. The C-59 colors are pathetically bad. Not sure about all the non-Italian ingredients....
> 
> So I decided to buy a NOS C-50, decided to go with a 57 traditional and had a choice of these same two color schemes, ST02 or TWBK. The ST02 was actually a couple hundred dollars more but I felt it was worth it.
> 
> ...


Yep. JBart has 2 EPS's in his stable. One in PRZA and the other in PR82. He just needs to decide on red or blue before hitting the road.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> the matching handlebars are the next level of awesomeness
> 
> This is my one and only EP....


Very tasteful! :thumbsup:


----------

